# Melting cyclogest! Put it in the fridge people! Arrgh! 😂



## Blueberry girl (Oct 3, 2013)

To anyone who is enjoying this sticky, hot British summertime in your 2ww...

Started 2ww two days ago so had a day out today with hubby to take my mind off things. Beautiful weather, so slathered on the factor 50 and off we went for some lunch and to an owl centre!!

I was due my pessary at 2 ish so I took myself off to the public toilets. I had packed 3 pessaries just in case something went wrong- good job! First one melted and slipped out of my hands. 2nd one broke into two waxy parts and I managed to push a little bit up the 'back hole', hoping some would stay in! The 3rd one did the same, broke into two and quite frankly it was just so soft it was just squishing around my bum hole (sorry) and by that time I was in a right state!    Boiling hot, stressed out, covered in sticky wax and broken up bits of cyclogest everywhere! God knows what the people in the other cubicles thought!

So I freak out thinking I need do one vaginally really. So I get home thinking these ones will be cooler and easier to put in. Drop the first one on the floor again...just sooo slippy! So next, just in case I use a plastic tampax applicator to pop one in. Mwah-ha-ha. Genius I thought. It only gets stuck in the applicator! 

Arrgh!!
6th time lucky, I finally got one in somehow! Moral of the story- PUT YOUR CYCLOGEST IN THE FRIDGE!!!   


Happy 2ww people, stay cooooool... xxx


----------



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm glad I'm not the only one!!

I thought about putting it in the fridge - don't know what's worse the stuff melting or a freezing cold one up there!


----------



## Blueberry girl (Oct 3, 2013)

I know! Just to make the pleasures of the 2ww even more pleasurable ey?!

If only the fertiles knew what fun they were missing!!


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

I just posted about this two days ago! i had the same problem. Thank goodness the temp has dropped! x


----------



## Blueberry girl (Oct 3, 2013)

Haha! Did you, I didn't see Claudia! What a plalava! Yes, bit cooler now thank god.
Out all day on sunday, going to have to take a cool bag with me I think!

good luck   xxx


----------

